# Latest registry hacks for vista



## ashish_patel (Jan 8, 2008)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

;Enable addition Avalon effects

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer]
"MILDesktop"=dword:00000001
"MILExplorer"=dword:00000001

; Remove Word " Shortcut " on shortcuts .this entry gets rid of shortcut arrows and still lets links work.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Shell Icons]
"29"="%systemroot%\\System32\\shell32.dll,52"

; Disable Tool Tips 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced]
"ShowInfoTip"=dword:00000000

; Edit Registration Info
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion]
"RegisteredOrganization"your Organization Here""
"RegisteredOwner"="Your Name Here"

; Remove Details Pan (the big fat blue bar at the bottom of every Explorer window )
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Modules\GlobalSettings\Sizer]
"PreviewPaneSizer"=hex:51,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

; Restore Details Pan ( if you have removed it )

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Modules\GlobalSettings\Sizer]
"PreviewPaneSizer"=hex:51,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

; Remove navigation pan
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Modules\GlobalSettings\Sizer]
"PageSpaceControlSizer"=hex:d0,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

; Restore navigation pan
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Modules\GlobalSettings\Sizer]
"PageSpaceControlSizer"=hex:d0,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

; Make menu bars and window frames opaque (solid) instead of translucent
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\DWM]
"ColorizationOpaqueBlend"=dword:00000001

; Change windows AERO theme color, set your own custom color by changing values of strings
; shown below
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\DWM]
"Composition"=dword:00000001
"ColorizationColor"=dword:45409efe
"ColorizationOpaqueBlend"=dword:00000000
"CompositionPolicy"=dword:00000000

; Disable IPv6 in Vista (makes ipconfig more readable)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip6\Parameters]
"DisabledComponents"=dword:000000ff

; turn off start menu baloon tips
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091
"NoSMBalloonTip"=dword:00000001

; Enable slow-motion window effects (min/max/3dflip) by holding down Shift key. ( this is damn nice effect if you have supported gfx card. )
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\DWM]
"AnimationsShiftKey"=dword:00000001

; Add "Control Panel" to "Computer"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}\Shell]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}\Shell\Open]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}\Shell\Open\Command]
@="Explorer.exe ::{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}]
@="Control Panel"

; Remove "Control Panel" From "Computer"

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}\Shell]

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}\Shell\Open]

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}\Shell\Open\Command]


[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}]


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 8, 2008)

and source is this:
*www.pctools.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5843


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 8, 2008)

what did ur tut do..?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41a.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> what did ur tut do..?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41a.gif


It is clearly mentioned above each step


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 8, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It is clearly mentioned above each step


 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 8, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif



Congrats for becoming NOTW again.


----------



## anand1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks ravi for providing the proper source.


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

Kitne bar copy-paste karoge ??????????


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 14, 2008)

Another copy paste thread....


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2008)

i am amused that no moderator has banned this fool


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea. and why does he use the  smiley in each topic?


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2008)

arre oh  andrew symonds (didnt wanna call hima  a monkey ) stop copy-pasting stuff not to mentions all of this so friggin old and posted many times in different posts on this forum


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ye beard wale uncle ki beard kheench kheench k iski maarni padegi
Bloody spammer!



iMav said:


> i am amused that no moderator has banned this fool


Seriously... how can the mods be so arrogant now.  




Pathik said:


> Yea. and why does he use the  smiley in each topic?



Welll- that's coz we are not appreciating his efforts with a ban na.. isliye... ro raha hai bechara.. getting frustrated.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2008)

Arey yaar tum log report to karo. 
Reported.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 14, 2008)

Main bhi
Beard wale uncle ki report kar raha hun... 

Helllo police? ye uncle ko le jao.

This is what i wrote while reporting:

*Spam karta rehta hai ... Copy pasting stuff from everywhere and taking credit- though he is sincere enuf- bechara shave bhi nahi karta. lol
*


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

iMav said:


> i am amused that no moderator has banned this fool


He has been banned.....I am feeling pity for him now


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanx man for posting here... i had lost this thread somehow and really wanted to chek comments here.


----------

